# disc brake spindle question



## truetriplex (Jul 24, 2017)

I have a 70 GTO with disc brakes that I just purchased. Someone before me has replaced the front spindles with 2" drop spindles. Has anyone else done this, and what do you think of the ride, and the ride height of the car? Not sure what else they did to my car, but it handles horribly.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a common complaint with those. Google up the topic "GM A-Body, drop spindle, bump steer" modifying the front end geometry on these cars is not a simple thing, and it's very easy to mess them up. If it were me, I'd dump them and go back to stock.

Bear


----------

